# Leg infection



## SpikeFulton (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have a hedgehog who is about three and a half years old. About ten months ago his front right leg became swollen and he was not using it very much, so I took him to the vet and the vet wasn't sure what was wrong with it and didn't think it was broken. So I wasn't sure what to do, after about five months the leg continued to be swollen and my hedgehog did not use it very much, so I decided to take him to another vet. The new vet put him on an antibiotic because he felt it was infected. After giving him the antibiotic for about a week there was little to no improvement in his leg. 

Fast forward about two months and I was giving him a bath the other night and noticed his leg was just awful looking and at the shoulder joint was very discolored.

I took him back to the vet today and the vet put him on anesthesia and told me the shoulder joint had a sack of puss caused by an infection and he had to drain it. He said the leg looked very infected and because of this his bones have basically been eaten away. He said he will probably have to amputate the leg. Needless to say I am devastated by this news. I was wondering if anyone else has had anything similar to this happen to their hedgehog or if anyone else has ever had ever had to have one of their hedgehogs legs amputated? Any help about the subject would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but I know that hedgehogs can do very well with a leg missing. The breeder I got Archimedes from had a young female that needed to have most of a front leg amputated, and that girl actually turned out to be a very good climber, of all things. She uses her mouth to help pull herself up, to make up for the missing leg.

Hope everything goes well for your boy!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your little one, and while I have no personal experience, there is an owner somewhere on this forum with a hedgie named "Stump", or something like that. Stump is missing a leg, and seems to do just great! So while he may have trouble at first, I'm sure that he will get along just fine


----------



## SpikeFulton (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, it makes me feel better reading that it is possible for him to live a happy life without his leg.


----------



## Jasminebijo (May 26, 2015)

My hedgehog gave birth to three hoglets a month ago. one died just a few days ago and now the other one is getting very weak and it seemed like the limbs are infected and bleeding. I dont know what to do please help!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

You might want to start your own thread. You just bumped 3+ year old thread.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If it has infected and bleeding legs you need to see a vet ASAP! Take mom and the babies all together.


----------

